# I Just Bought Mephedrone



## Haddaway (Feb 2, 2010)

I was going to order mephedrone from my main RC site (which I am 99% sure is legit). The initials are: btm.com 
Well, I came across another site that had mephedrone for even cheaper. They were selling 2 grams for 24 dollars, and I couldn't pass that offer up, so I ordered some using Alert Pay. It's just that I was not familiar with this site, and am now worried it might be a scam (even though I really don't think it was, as it is usually easy to tell, but hey you never know!) I wonder if anyone would care if I shot them a PM to see if they could confirm it is legit (someone like shepj?)


----------



## christofeser (Feb 2, 2010)

I would love to help, although from what I gather you are in the US?

I've searched around for a reliable UK supplier (and have used most on the UK network) and I've found that meowmeph.co.cc (I'm not sure if source discussion is allowed on this forum, if not, can a mod please inform me or delete the post) offer the best prices for the quality of the product - although I think they only post to the UK.

They also take paypal (which is a plus), and if you email them they will (normally) negotiate a price.

Anyway, hope this helps someone.

Chris


----------



## Haddaway (Feb 2, 2010)

christofeser said:


> I would love to help, although from what I gather you are in the US?
> 
> I've searched around for a reliable UK supplier (and have used most on the UK network) and I've found that meowmeph.co.cc (I'm not sure if source discussion is allowed on this forum, if not, can a mod please inform me or delete the post) offer the best prices for the quality of the product - although I think they only post to the UK.
> 
> ...


Yes, I am in the US. Which is another point to bring up. Most of the mephedrone suppliers I looked at did not ship to the US (even though it isnt illegal here) and I thought that was strange. Also, this forum does not allow you to post supplier information. So you should really remove that.


----------



## Haddaway (Feb 2, 2010)

Anyone? The only reason I am worried is because it seemed a little too cheap compared to other sites I've browsed. Though this site just specializes in buphedrone, meph, and methylone. On the site it initially said under "order information" my order status was pending then a few hours later (now) It says the order status is processing and the comment next to it says "about to be dispatched - ********"


----------



## shepj (Feb 3, 2010)

Throw me a PM.. I am not about to start talking sources openly.


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Feb 3, 2010)

CHRISTOFESER... based upon all the information you know, it should be obvious enough that posted vendor sites openly to thousands of potential DEA officers is a very stupid, stupid move!

PLEASE remove source immediately...


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Feb 3, 2010)

2 grams for 24 bucks seems ugh too good to be true!

but to each their own


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Feb 3, 2010)

when I hear mephedrone, i think methamphetamine... which just makes the whole picture go disarray!


----------



## CLOSETGROWTH (Feb 3, 2010)

ndangerspecimen101 said:


> when I hear mephedrone, i think methamphetamine... which just makes the whole picture go disarray!


 
IMHO, I'd stay away from that shit


----------



## Ytiverb (Feb 3, 2010)

Mephedrone is already on it's way to being banned. I'd honestly say this year it'll be banned. I don't give a shit about exclusive mephedrone dealers. 

Here's a favourite.

http://www.plantfeedchemicals.co.uk/


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Feb 3, 2010)

CLOSETGROWTH said:


> IMHO, I'd stay away from that shit


Most honestly YES!

I hear of peoples limbs going blue... which is an obvious indication of poor blood circulation... .NOT GOOD!

you may have fun for a nite... but wake up to some massive BLUE BALLS


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Feb 3, 2010)

so CLOSETGROWTH... you actually reside IN THE hills?


----------



## Haddaway (Feb 3, 2010)

Well, I emailed them about it, and they got back to me QUITE fast. Saying I had nothing to worry about and it was already on its way, they said the only problem was I chose not to use international postage and instead used free UK postage, so it might take a bit longer to get here (they said it might take longer than a week), but I hope it's no problem I chose this option (it was free) because I live in the USA.


----------



## Haddaway (Feb 3, 2010)

ndangerspecimen101 said:


> 2 grams for 24 bucks seems ugh too good to be true!
> 
> but to each their own


Hell, if it comes through and is of good quality I'll inform you of the site. It seemed too good to be true to me too..


----------



## Jim1027 (Feb 3, 2010)

yo can someone pm me with the source?


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Feb 3, 2010)

but haddaway haven't heard of the tragic stories connected to mephedrone use?


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Feb 3, 2010)

I have a thread dedicated to his dire consequences!


----------



## Haddaway (Feb 3, 2010)

ndangerspecimen101 said:


> but haddaway haven't heard of the tragic stories connected to mephedrone use?


I am pretty certain I just recently posted in that thread. The only known effect is that some people are very suseptible to the vasoconstriction properties of Mephedrone (which all stimulants have), but it seems Meph might be a little bit more dangerous in this way than your average stimulant. Yet the good news is that about 100% of the reports of blue tinging of the skin is due to extreme compulsive behavior and continuing to snort lines throughout the night and is always in excess of 500mg. I believe that if you take it in safe amounts (never going over 500mg in a two day period) it won't be much of a problem. I would be much more worried if these negative effects happened even at normal recreational doses.


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Feb 3, 2010)

Haddaway said:


> I am pretty certain I just recently posted in that thread. The only known effect is that some people are very suseptible to the vasoconstriction properties of Mephedrone (which all stimulants have), but it seems Meph might be a little bit more dangerous in this way than your average stimulant. Yet the good news is that about 100% of the reports of blue tinging of the skin is due to extreme compulsive behavior and continuing to snort lines throughout the night and is always in excess of 500mg. I believe that if you take it in safe amounts (never going over 500mg in a two day period) it won't be much of a problem. I would be much more worried if these negative effects happened even at normal recreational doses.


That's true... but who in the hell stops when it feels so good


----------



## Haddaway (Feb 3, 2010)

ndangerspecimen101 said:


> That's true... but who in the hell stops when it feels so good


Those who know how to have self-control, and know that the only reason the thought "eh, another line couldn't hurt" is coming to your mind is because of the euphoria you're feeling. When you can step back from yourself and see what you're really doing it is usually quite easy.


----------



## shepj (Feb 3, 2010)

ndangerspecimen101 said:


> That's true... but who in the hell stops when it feels so good


lol my buddy was pretty much associating that with mephedrone. I think him, his bro, and their two friends went through like 10g's in like half a week lol.


----------



## The Next Shakespeare (Feb 4, 2010)

That 3 grams a day folks.


----------



## Jim1027 (Feb 5, 2010)

haddaway could you please hook me up? ive been searching in vain for a while send me a pm or message or something


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Feb 5, 2010)

shepj said:


> lol my buddy was pretty much associating that with mephedrone. I think him, his bro, and their two friends went through like 10g's in like half a week lol.


At least this kind of abuse is on one shared economical budget


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Feb 5, 2010)

OH jimmy my boy! 

You haven't been lookin' hard enough


----------



## christofeser (Feb 6, 2010)

Okay sorry for posting RC vendors, I'll see to it fixed. If anyone wants reliable ones therefore, just PM me.

Dude, I have always worked at a gram per session. As in a session starting at 19.00pm, and ending around 05.00am. Working at a hundred mg an hour. Thats only if I'm at a party though. I could quite easily hit a 400mg line and just get tweaked for a while, but mostly chilled out for about an hour or so, if I'm just at home or something.

I would be careful though guys, learn from me, its INCREDIBLY addictive. After you've had your first line, all you want is your next. I think it's more to do with it being such an amazing feeling though. 

I hope this helps somebody.


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Feb 7, 2010)

christofeser said:


> Okay sorry for posting RC vendors, I'll see to it fixed. If anyone wants reliable ones therefore, just PM me.
> 
> Dude, I have always worked at a gram per session. As in a session starting at 19.00pm, and ending around 05.00am. Working at a hundred mg an hour. Thats only if I'm at a party though. I could quite easily hit a 400mg line and just get tweaked for a while, but mostly chilled out for about an hour or so, if I'm just at home or something.
> 
> ...


What's the amazing feeling like?

please don't tell me it resembles anything like speed? thats just toxic mess IMHO!


----------



## Haddaway (Feb 11, 2010)

I got the mephedrone!!! 2 grams for 24 dollars! Can't beat that!! I'm excited. I'll try it out, and tell you how it goes guys!


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Feb 11, 2010)

Haddaway said:


> I got the mephedrone!!! 2 grams for 24 dollars! Can't beat that!! I'm excited. I'll try it out, and tell you how it goes guys!


Ultimate savings rolled into one nice bundle 

Can't wait to hear about your experience!


----------



## Haddaway (Feb 19, 2010)

ndangerspecimen101 said:


> Ultimate savings rolled into one nice bundle
> 
> Can't wait to hear about your experience!


Okay, sorry it took so long to post this. Well, what happened was that I first tried snorting it. I put out a 125mg line, and snorted about half of it. (hurts like a bitch!!!) I then perceded to continue snorting it until I finished it. I started feeling it in about 5 minutes and it was pretty decent euphoria but nothing amazing, yet my friend seemed to love it. I smoked a few bong rips of weed and a bout of extreme paranoia overcame me. I left my friends house and was all worried about heart problems from mephedrone since my heart was beating somewhat fast. I then calmed down and realized I was just being paranoid. I then from that point decided it isn't worth to snort it (and also it is supposedly much easier on your heart when taken orally) ever again. About 2 days later I decided to bomb it. I bomb 175mg, but it was dissapointing. It hit me and I felt okay, but not very talkative like before and wasn't that great of a time. I thought to myself, "how could this compound be addicting, it doesn't seem THAT great'. Well later that day (probably 6 hours later) I thought maybe I dosed a little bit too low, so I took about 250mg and bombed it.(the weird thing about meph is even when I ate, it hit me in 25-30 minutes) So about 25 minutes later I start feeling pretty good, and then BAMMMMMMMMMMMMMM! I fucking couldn't get up. I was grinding my teeth like I just took a shit load of pure molly and couldn't stop. I literally have never felt that good in my life whole life. All I wanted to do was talk, and it felt like my mind was working on overdrive, I could think and talk about everything and I felt so incredibly intelligent it was amazing. I couldn't stop talking about fascinating topics with my girlfriend like how a guy took about 150 foxes to compare the domestication of the dog. They rated the foxes on a scale from 1-10 1 being extremely aggressive and unfriendly, and 10 being extremely sociable and docile. They took all the highest rated foxes and breeded them together and did the same process for every generation at least 10-15 times. What happened was amazing, the foxes started looking extremely dog like! There pointy ears became floppy, and behaved very similarly to how dogs act! How amazing we can see the processes of evolution in such a short span. (although by artificial selection rather than natural, even though the domestication of dogs was actually natural selection in the beginning as the most sociable wolves would be the only wolves to come near human settlements) I found it incredible that this showed that the genes for being social and non agressive also carry seemingly non related effects with the genes such as floppy ears! 
Yeah, I know I just digressed a lot, but it gives a feel of how I was feeling. This was the most intense overpowering euphoria I have ever experienced (not very sensual though). The only thing that was horrible was that instead of tapering off it would just be like bam and all of the euphoria would be gone. That sucked a lot.. (and that is how I could see why it is so addictive, even I wanted to run over and bomb another 250 mg. I tried it again the next night with about the same dose of 250 and it was just as intense as amazing.. Yet once about at about the 90 minutes to 2 hour point it had all dissapated. So I have to conclude that if there was some way to prolong the duration (not by compulsively redosing) that it would be one of my favorite compounds. Perhaps rectally? I heard this is comparable to the potency of insuffalation, but with the gentleness and intensity of euphoria of orally. That would be amazing. Anyone think this is true? I wish i would have tried it. (if you're wondering where the rest went, I let my girlfriend have one bomb, and shared some with a friend) 

I would say I would only ever ordering it one more time, because despite the intense euphoria I experienced with a dose of around 250mg, it ends too abruptly and has too many risks associated with the compound along with the unknowness of it (at least with a compound such as 2ce I am at least comforted by the fact that Shulgin is well into his 80's and has tried all of his compounds, especially his magical half-dozen) I would say it merits at least one batch because it is quite good for a real good time, but just isn't worth it (but quite surprisingly) did offer me A LOT of insight on my life and other things, something i was definitely NOT expecting.


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Feb 19, 2010)

Haddaway said:


> Okay, sorry it took so long to post this. Well, what happened was that I first tried snorting it. I put out a 125mg line, and snorted about half of it. (hurts like a bitch!!!) I then perceded to continue snorting it until I finished it. I started feeling it in about 5 minutes and it was pretty decent euphoria but nothing amazing, yet my friend seemed to love it. I smoked a few bong rips of weed and a bout of extreme paranoia overcame me. I left my friends house and was all worried about heart problems from mephedrone since my heart was beating somewhat fast. I then calmed down and realized I was just being paranoid. I then from that point decided it isn't worth to snort it (and also it is supposedly much easier on your heart when taken orally) ever again. About 2 days later I decided to bomb it. I bomb 175mg, but it was dissapointing. It hit me and I felt okay, but not very talkative like before and wasn't that great of a time. I thought to myself, "how could this compound be addicting, it doesn't seem THAT great'. Well later that day (probably 6 hours later) I thought maybe I dosed a little bit too low, so I took about 250mg and bombed it.(the weird thing about meph is even when I ate, it hit me in 25-30 minutes) So about 25 minutes later I start feeling pretty good, and then BAMMMMMMMMMMMMMM! I fucking couldn't get up. I was grinding my teeth like I just took a shit load of pure molly and couldn't stop. I literally have never felt that good in my life whole life. All I wanted to do was talk, and it felt like my mind was working on overdrive, I could think and talk about everything and I felt so incredibly intelligent it was amazing. I couldn't stop talking about fascinating topics with my girlfriend like how a guy took about 150 foxes to compare the domestication of the dog. They rated the foxes on a scale from 1-10 1 being extremely aggressive and unfriendly, and 10 being extremely sociable and docile. They took all the highest rated foxes and breeded them together and did the same process for every generation at least 10-15 times. What happened was amazing, the foxes started looking extremely dog like! There pointy ears became floppy, and behaved very similarly to how dogs act! How amazing we can see the processes of evolution in such a short span. (although by artificial selection rather than natural, even though the domestication of dogs was actually natural selection in the beginning as the most sociable wolves would be the only wolves to come near human settlements) I found it incredible that this showed that the genes for being social and non agressive also carry seemingly non related effects with the genes such as floppy ears!
> Yeah, I know I just digressed a lot, but it gives a feel of how I was feeling. This was the most intense overpowering euphoria I have ever experienced (not very sensual though). The only thing that was horrible was that instead of tapering off it would just be like bam and all of the euphoria would be gone. That sucked a lot.. (and that is how I could see why it is so addictive, even I wanted to run over and bomb another 250 mg. I tried it again the next night with about the same dose of 250 and it was just as intense as amazing.. Yet once about at about the 90 minutes to 2 hour point it had all dissapated. So I have to conclude that if there was some way to prolong the duration (not by compulsively redosing) that it would be one of my favorite compounds. Perhaps rectally? I heard this is comparable to the potency of insuffalation, but with the gentleness and intensity of euphoria of orally. That would be amazing. Anyone think this is true? I wish i would have tried it. (if you're wondering where the rest went, I let my girlfriend have one bomb, and shared some with a friend)
> 
> I would say I would only ever ordering it one more time, because despite the intense euphoria I experienced with a dose of around 250mg, it ends too abruptly and has too many risks associated with the compound along with the unknowness of it (at least with a compound such as 2ce I am at least comforted by the fact that Shulgin is well into his 80's and has tried all of his compounds, especially his magical half-dozen) I would say it merits at least one batch because it is quite good for a real good time, but just isn't worth it (but quite surprisingly) did offer me A LOT of insight on my life and other things, something i was definitely NOT expecting.


Great report!

This euphoria you're speaking of has just smacked me curious enough to give it a try


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Feb 19, 2010)

So it wasn't a twacked out feeling you get on speed? or may of an induced cocaine/mdma rush?


----------



## Haddaway (Feb 19, 2010)

ndangerspecimen101 said:


> So it wasn't a twacked out feeling you get on speed? or may of an induced cocaine/mdma rush?


I found it to not be very stimulating at all. It was in the way that I became extremely talkative and wanted to talk about everything. But it wasn't like I wanted to get up and start dancing or anything like that. Also, I think mdma/coke is a loose interpretation of its effects at best. I am almost certain it releases mainly dopamine and not serotonin which explains the minimal after effects, and the reason you can do it a week straight without much notable tolerance either (when you could never do that with mdma unless you want to be taking 8 rolls at the end of the week). I did feel twacked out when I snorted it, and extremely paranoid. It almost felt like a different drug insuffalated compared to orally.


----------



## BlueNine (Feb 19, 2010)

Haddaway said:


> Okay, sorry it took so long to post this...


That part about the foxes is the exact type of high-talk that I love (to the extent that its brought up some good memories), so +rep to you good sir!

I've been toying with the idea of getting some mephedrone to see what the big fuss is all about, sounds pretty good but that instant comedown sounds like a bitch! Explains the addictiveness of it and with the reported side-effects I'm still undecided


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Feb 21, 2010)

BlueNine said:


> That part about the foxes is the exact type of high-talk that I love (to the extent that its brought up some good memories), so +rep to you good sir!
> 
> I've been toying with the idea of getting some mephedrone to see what the big fuss is all about, sounds pretty good but that instant comedown sounds like a bitch! Explains the addictiveness of it and with the reported side-effects I'm still undecided


I'm very much in the middle of it too!

How is the remarkable difference between snort and swallow?


----------



## smokinanna (Mar 5, 2010)

Having taken mephedrone in the last 3 months, as long as its taken in moderation, it has been a very positive experiance. As its legal, does anyone know the most reliable company where I can purchase mephedrone from? Im stll not 100% sure but has anyone given topdogplantfood.com a try. 

I have heard v good reviews about them from a few sites, but it would be good to get another opinion from here


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Mar 6, 2010)

smokinanna said:


> Having taken mephedrone in the last 3 months, as long as its taken in moderation, it has been a very positive experiance. As its legal, does anyone know the most reliable company where I can purchase mephedrone from? Im stll not 100% sure but has anyone given topdogplantfood.com a try.
> 
> I have heard v good reviews about them from a few sites, but it would be good to get another opinion from here


I wouldn't talk sources here... edit that immediately!

I might give this product a whirl... but in a very "sterile" type of moderation!


----------



## Haddaway (Mar 6, 2010)

ndangerspecimen101 said:


> I wouldn't talk sources here... edit that immediately!
> 
> I might give this product a whirl... but in a very "sterile" type of moderation!


Starting to get brave, eh?  I heard about your 2ci venture, the best of luck!


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Mar 6, 2010)

Haddaway said:


> Starting to get brave, eh?  I heard about your 2ci venture, the best of luck!


Brave is probably the most suitable word!

Keeping a watchful eye on your mephedrone doses is a must!


----------



## BlueNine (Mar 7, 2010)

Yeah, defo keep an eye on your levels or just order 1 nights worth...you don't want to end up with blue balls! (or ripping them off!)


----------



## Haddaway (Mar 7, 2010)

BlueNine said:


> Yeah, defo keep an eye on your levels or just order 1 nights worth...you don't want to end up with blue balls! (or ripping them off!)


I actually read that that wasn't true, and it was basically hype from the UK media.


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Mar 7, 2010)

Haddaway said:


> I actually read that that wasn't true, and it was basically hype from the UK media.


I believe that's thrash hype also!

Just when the surge of ecstasy use got out of proportion and the media frenzied on it and every myth about it lied like dead skin on a rattle snake!


----------



## Haddaway (Mar 7, 2010)

ndangerspecimen101 said:


> I believe that's thrash hype also!
> 
> Just when the surge of ecstasy use got out of proportion and the media frenzied on it and every myth about it lied like dead skin on a rattle snake!


Exactly.. I still have people tell me that they "stay away from that dangerous E shit cause of the holes in your brain". It makes me want to cry.


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Mar 7, 2010)

kiss-ass


Haddaway said:


> Exactly.. I still have people tell me that they "stay away from that dangerous E shit cause of the holes in your brain". It makes me want to cry.


Why in the hell would ecstasy be called "ecstasy" if it either killed you or made you brain dead on the first try... bloody ignorance!


----------



## BlueNine (Mar 7, 2010)

Then again, why would mephedrone be called Meow if it contains no kitties?  

I figure the ripping balls off thing is a myth, like E draining spinal fluid etc...but the blue limb stuff has actually happened hasn't it? All I know is the 'drone was huge for a few months, then quite a lot of people started having problems and now hate it (in my local scene anyways) 

Saying that, I'm still curious to try it and see how it is!


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Mar 7, 2010)

BlueNine said:


> Then again, why would mephedrone be called Meow if it contains no kitties?
> 
> I figure the ripping balls off thing is a myth, like E draining spinal fluid etc...but the blue limb stuff has actually happened hasn't it? All I know is the 'drone was huge for a few months, then quite a lot of people started having problems and now hate it (in my local scene anyways)
> 
> Saying that, I'm still curious to try it and see how it is!


Blood constriction is a big issue and is why I'm afraid to tamper with such a research chemical!

However, many said they never experienced no problems and mostly its dose related!


----------



## shepj (Mar 8, 2010)

ndangerspecimen101 said:


> Blood constriction is a big issue and is why I'm afraid to tamper with such a research chemical!


I have seen more vasoconstriction problems from Bromo-Dragonfly's use than Mephedrone. I would assume if one has decent cardiovascular health and isn't taking a "Heroic" dose, you would not need to worry about this too much.


----------



## BlueNine (Mar 8, 2010)

Yeah I've heard the problems only crop up in people who go on binges taking grams of the stuff (which seems to be quite common, due to the sudden comedown)

I've also heard it can ruin weed for you (makes you just feel nauseous to smoke it, even months afterwards) but I imagine that's either scaremongering or another problem that can occur if you fiend on the stuff, anyone clarify which?


----------



## shepj (Mar 8, 2010)

I know a group of 3-4 people who went through ~10g's of mephedrone in maybe half a week and they smoke more weed than anyone else that I know.


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Mar 8, 2010)

Anything on a beige is bad... beiging on MICKY d's for a month straight.. and I bet you'll feel like an overstuffed filet fish!


----------



## shepj (Mar 9, 2010)

ndangerspecimen101 said:


> Anything on a beige is bad... beiging on MICKY d's for a month straight.. and I bet you'll feel like an overstuffed filet fish!


Super Size Me. Good movie.


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Mar 10, 2010)

shepj said:


> Super Size Me. Good movie.


Super size me on RC's, imagine that!


----------



## shepj (Mar 10, 2010)

ndangerspecimen101 said:


> Super size me on RC's, imagine that!


yeah.. it would be a remake of requiem for a dream lol


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Mar 10, 2010)

shepj said:


> yeah.. it would be a remake of requiem for a dream lol


Trying to get, but never have!


----------



## shepj (Mar 11, 2010)

ndangerspecimen101 said:


> Trying to get, but never have!


you have not seen that movie?


----------



## d.c. beard (Mar 11, 2010)

Dude just go to Blockbuster and rent it. Or buy it, shit I think Wal-Mart has it for like $10. It's a classic, Marlon Wayans. That's all I'm saying, Marlon Wayans. lol


----------



## shepj (Mar 11, 2010)

I wouldn't call it a classic.. it hits too close to home to almost everyone I know who has seen it. I recommend watching it.. but you may need something on hand to make you go to sleep after.


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Mar 11, 2010)

Nah... I didn't mean it like that brotha...


----------



## d.c. beard (Mar 12, 2010)

shepj said:


> I wouldn't call it a classic.. it hits too close to home to almost everyone I know who has seen it. I recommend watching it.. but you may need something on hand to make you go to sleep after.


Yeah that's true, it def gives ya the heebie-jeebies the whole time throughout the movie. Wonderland is like this too, for me at least. And Spun and Go are pretty cool too.


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Mar 13, 2010)

Alice... now that is a movie!


----------



## d.c. beard (Mar 13, 2010)

ndangerspecimen101 said:


> Alice... now that is a movie!


Haha that one's pretty cool too I'm sure Ndnagered, but I was referring to the movies Wonderland with Val Kilmer and Kate Bosworth.


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Mar 14, 2010)

d.c. beard said:


> Haha that one's pretty cool too I'm sure Ndnagered, but I was referring to the movies Wonderland with Val Kilmer and Kate Bosworth.


WONDERLAND is one "NOVASTAR" of a movie!

The Salton Sea is another catch if you dig Val Kilmer movies!


----------



## d.c. beard (Mar 14, 2010)

Nice, the Salton Sea, I've hear of it but never seen it. I'll have to check it out. I still love watching the Island of Doctor Moreau sometimes, gotta love that one too!


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Mar 14, 2010)

d.c. beard said:


> Nice, the Salton Sea, I've hear of it but never seen it. I'll have to check it out. I still love watching the Island of Doctor Moreau sometimes, gotta love that one too!


Eeeek, yes you must NETFLIx's that movie immediately.... Mr. Pig is one hell of a weird character


----------



## newgrower21 (Mar 14, 2010)

ndangerspecimen101 said:


> Most honestly YES!
> 
> I hear of peoples limbs going blue... which is an obvious indication of poor blood circulation... .NOT GOOD!
> 
> you may have fun for a nite... but wake up to some massive BLUE BALLS


hav u don it no so shut the fuckup bitch in til u hav kiss-assmeph shit hot


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Mar 14, 2010)

newgrower21 said:


> hav u don it no so shut the fuckup bitch in til u hav kiss-assmeph shit hot


If mephedrone makes you spell like a moronic TART head I rather stay far away! Go to the library and read Charlotte's Web for godsakes!


----------



## newgrower21 (Mar 14, 2010)

lol @the kid


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Mar 14, 2010)

newgrower21 said:


> lol @the kid


You're high on mephedrone right now, aren't you!!???

Irrational behavior to the fullest!


----------



## d.c. beard (Mar 14, 2010)

ndangerspecimen101 said:


> Eeeek, yes you must NETFLIx's that movie immediately.... Mr. Pig is one hell of a weird character


Haha one last Val Kilmer movie that I love....Top Secret! lol


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Mar 14, 2010)

d.c. beard said:


> Haha one last Val Kilmer movie that I love....Top Secret! lol


Top Secret... hmmmm, I'll look into that!


----------



## d.c. beard (Mar 14, 2010)

ndangerspecimen101 said:


> Top Secret... hmmmm, I'll look into that!


I think this pretty much says it all...


----------



## BlueNine (Mar 15, 2010)

newgrower21 said:


> hav u don it no so shut the fuckup bitch in til u hav kiss-assmeph shit hot


Hey no reason to resort to name calling...I know we love our drugs and want to defend them, but if you do it respectfully you'll be respected back, and you might even teach someone something in the process if you know your shit!


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Mar 15, 2010)

d.c. beard said:


> I think this pretty much says it all...


Natives, Drugs, and a fuckin' COW!

nice


----------



## Haddaway (Mar 17, 2010)

Guys.. I just had to try this compound again.. Too much euphoria to not mess around with it a little. I ordered 3 grams from a different source this time, 11 bucks a gram! They were also offering a free sample of dimethocaine (doesn't sound too great), so I decided why not? Should have this stuff in about a week, I can't wait!


----------



## sambo020482 (Mar 17, 2010)

lmao first off all the people saying please pm sources to me errr type it in google n theres fucking 1000s of sites sellin the shite.

secondly if ya really wana different buzz than weed fuck legal highs pussyoles! get sum good coke,mdma,ketamine,oxys!


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Mar 17, 2010)

sambo020482 said:


> lmao first off all the people saying please pm sources to me errr type it in google n theres fucking 1000s of sites sellin the shite.
> 
> secondly if ya really wana different buzz than weed fuck legal highs pussyoles! get sum good coke,mdma,ketamine,oxys!


Maybe they'll stop pm-ing you if you stop advertising it!


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Mar 17, 2010)

I love euphoria... I might have to give this mephedrone one big sniff


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Mar 17, 2010)

Haddaway can you please send me another pm regarding mephedrone sources... I'm mad for mephe


----------



## shepj (Mar 17, 2010)

sambo020482 said:


> secondly if ya really wana different buzz than weed fuck legal highs pussyoles! get sum good coke,mdma,ketamine,oxys!


At one time many of those substances were *drumroll* legal highs. MDMA is a designer drug, and I am pretty sure Ketamine was a designer drug off of the structure of PCP. 

I garuntee that some of the rc's of today will be the street drugs of tomorrow.


----------



## sambo020482 (Mar 17, 2010)

shepj said:


> At one time many of those substances were *drumroll* legal highs. MDMA is a designer drug, and I am pretty sure Ketamine was a designer drug off of the structure of PCP.
> 
> I garuntee that some of the rc's of today will be the street drugs of tomorrow.


lmao legal highs ketamine,coke,mdma yeah ok m8 lmao


----------



## sambo020482 (Mar 17, 2010)

it aint rocket science is it to ava look n research what you claim to no??? read up about em i fink your find they have all been around alot longer than you,me or the fucking internet numpty


----------



## sambo020482 (Mar 17, 2010)

ndangerspecimen101 said:


> Maybe they'll stop pm-ing you if you stop advertising it!


stop advertising it lolol when did i do that? 

i just ad a look at this thread 1st time 2night n read about a load of knob-jockeys wanting to buy meow, it dont need advertising just type it in google dumbarse.


----------



## Haddaway (Mar 17, 2010)

sambo020482 said:


> lmao legal highs ketamine,coke,mdma yeah ok m8 lmao


You're an idiot.. He's completely correct, and just because an internet didn't exist, didn't mean there wasn't a designer chemical market! Hell, this shit has been going on since they banned Heroin in the 20's and they came out with Acetylpropionylmorphine. 

Please research your shit before you make ridiculous claims and come off as someone not very knowledgable. Ketamine wasn't a designer drug? http://www.a1b2c3.com/drugs/ket03.htm


> The original name for Ketamine was 'CI581'. Its synthesis came from a need to find an anesthetic to replace PCP.


 It's fun to learn, right?!


----------



## Haddaway (Mar 17, 2010)

ndangerspecimen101 said:


> Haddaway can you please send me another pm regarding mephedrone sources... I'm mad for mephe


I'm hoping you try it! It's worth at least one try in your life! Haha, I can't wait til you order it, and you post back, "woah".


----------



## sambo020482 (Mar 17, 2010)

i aint gonna argue with kids n there legal highs yeah ketamine,coke,mdma are designer drugs they werent made or used for ne other reasons than the designer drug market, im a fool an idiot who dusnt no nowt, have fun.


----------



## shepj (Mar 17, 2010)

sambo020482 said:


> it aint rocket science is it to ava look n research what you claim to no??? read up about em i fink your find they have all been around alot longer than you,me or the fucking internet numpty


Do you really want to argue? Okay, well at least do it proper. Since these substance have been around longer than I have, exactly how old am I? I have done more research into drugs than you will ever do research in your life. 



sambo020482 said:


> lmao legal highs ketamine,coke,mdma yeah ok m8 lmao





shepj said:


> At one time many of those substances were *drumroll* legal highs. MDMA is a designer drug, and I am pretty sure Ketamine was a designer drug off of the structure of PCP.



*MDMA*​


> In the U.S., MDMA was legal and unregulated until May 31, 1985


Do you know what that means? That means until 1985, MDMA was a LEGAL HIGH. It was a designer drug, a research chemical. Everything is a legal high until it is made illegal. Funny enough, a well known synthesis for MDMA comes from one of the most notable chemists for RESEARCH CHEMICALS.. Alexander Shulgin:

(Pihkal) *#109 MDMA*

*Ketamine*​
Ketamine was developed in 1962 by Parke-Davis. 



> The increase in illicit use prompted ketamine's placement in Schedule III of the United States Controlled Substance Act in August 1999


Again, do you know what this means? It means until 1999 ketamine was unscheduled.. a.k.a. a LEGAL HIGH. And what is ketamine again? Ah yes, a designer drug.

*Cocaine*​


> *Cocaine was not considered a controlled substance until 1970*, when the United States listed it as such in the Controlled Substances Act. Until that point, the use of cocaine was open and rarely prosecuted in the US due to the moral and physical debates commonly discussed.


Finally, that means until 1970, cocaine was legal to use. Cocaine on the other hand, is not a research chemical nor a designer drug.


EDIT:



sambo020482 said:


> i aint gonna argue with kids n there legal highs yeah ketamine,coke,mdma are designer drugs they werent made or used for ne other reasons than the designer drug market, im a fool an idiot who dusnt no nowt, have fun.


Cocaine is not a designer drug. MDMA is a designer drug, and formerly a research chemical. Ketamine was originally used as a veterinary anaesthetic, and was a designer drug. Tell me, since you know everything, why were MDMA and Cocaine produced originally?


----------



## sambo020482 (Mar 17, 2010)

now do we wana argue about the definition of a legal high??? i can copy n paste from google too night night.


----------



## shepj (Mar 17, 2010)

sambo020482 said:


> now do we wana argue about the definition of a legal high??? i can copy n paste from google too night night.


It's funny that you made a thread about people's post count not lining up with their intelligence.. because if what people knew was in accord with their post count, you would have only posted once or twice here.


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Mar 17, 2010)

sambo020482 said:


> it aint rocket science is it to ava look n research what you claim to no??? read up about em i fink your find they have all been around alot longer than you,me or the fucking internet numpty


I couldn't be more confused


----------



## Haddaway (Mar 17, 2010)

Do you ever notice how people who are obviously not very humble act like they are the source of all information, even though they know nothing about what they're talking about? But that doesn't matter to them, if you call them out they'll just spew meaningless insults.. WHY DO YOU HAVE TO ACT LIKE YOURE OMNIPOTENT!!!!!


----------



## shepj (Mar 17, 2010)

I am omnipotent damnit! lol.


----------



## Haddaway (Mar 17, 2010)

shepj said:


> I am omnipotent damnit! lol.


lol, I knew that one already, shepj!


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Mar 17, 2010)

Passive Aggressives are very much like omnipotent BI-atches!


----------



## ANC (Mar 18, 2010)

I read this morning about 2 teens in the UK that died from drone... any feelings on that?


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Mar 18, 2010)

ANC said:


> I read this morning about 2 teens in the UK that died from drone... any feelings on that?


My thoughts are in complete disarray!

This stuff has the potential to be a very harmful product... but at the same time can provide a euphoria like no other! Exercise wise judgement... oh in other flagrant terms, "don't always judge a book by its cover!"


----------



## ANC (Mar 18, 2010)

I suspect there was adulteration, or a dosage error or something... it is strange that both ended as fatalities. One would expect it to hit one of the two if it was due to health interaction.
I still am not a fan of RC's unless you are in a position to manufacture them yourself. I just don't trust people that much.


----------



## Haddaway (Mar 18, 2010)

I say if you're responsible and know you limits and CAN control yourself, the harm you are doing is minimal.


----------



## ANC (Mar 18, 2010)

I don't realy know that much about mephedrone.. shit I know nothing about it... so how long has it been used? Long term effects?


----------



## boabbymac (Mar 18, 2010)

mephedrone is fucking awful stuff everyone round my way is taking it,not even weighing out doses sniffing grams a night ive even stopped people taking it in my house and normally anything goes here.


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Mar 18, 2010)

ANC said:


> I suspect there was adulteration, or a dosage error or something... it is strange that both ended as fatalities. One would expect it to hit one of the two if it was due to health interaction.
> I still am not a fan of RC's unless you are in a position to manufacture them yourself. I just don't trust people that much.


What a good point!

How both fail victim to death... usually, one victim would end up dead and the other hold still in the death bed... 

It is a game trusting vendors who willingly submit their products... but it is more of a game when a person messes around with such a strong and unknown product without doing testing of their own accord. Preventative measures is what its all about!


----------



## NickM0d3 (Mar 22, 2010)

mephedrone. ive been researching this stuff for a little while now but i havent found a site i feel safe ordering from. I feel like you can order seeds from all over the world and be relatively safe. I know i havent posted here much, mainly lurking. My main site i use for anything marijuana is icmag. But searching mephedrone this site came up. And i know when i search buy mephedrone hundreds of sites come up, but that doesnt mean all those sites are legit. haddaway have you received your second order yet?

And could anyone pm a reliable source for ordering this to the US. Thanks.


----------



## shepj (Mar 22, 2010)

Haddaway said:


> I say if you're responsible and know you limits and CAN control yourself, the harm you are doing is minimal.


The problem is, when you are dealing with a chemical that has a decent potential for being addictive and also carries such euphoriant properties.. some people's limits start to fade.



ANC said:


> I don't realy know that much about mephedrone.. shit I know nothing about it... so how long has it been used? Long term effects?


For starters it is 4-Methylmethcathinone. It has been available since ~2007. It is currently banned/illegal in nine countries (unscheduled in the United States -although I think it would fall under the Federal Analogue Act under Methcathinone). It is (so I hear) comparable to a high between MDMA & Cocaine. Has a duration of 2-5 hours, with a dosage of 75-200mg's

*Addiction Potential:*​


> _4-Methylmethcathinone is not likely to cause much physical dependence or withdrawal symptoms, but many users report difficulty controlling their own use within a short period of time. It is unknown whether use might lead to long-term psychological addiction and related problems, but it is likely that 4-methylmethcathinone could be one of a number of stimulants that are part of a pattern of stimulant overuse._​


*Long Term Health Problems:*​


> _There have been reports of vasoconstriction with repeated dosing, including moderate to severe symptoms of tingling and numbness in the extremities, headache, light-headedness and worrisome skin discoloration._​


*Potential Side Effects:*​


> A survey conducted by the National Addiction Centre, UK found that 51% of mephedrone users said they suffered from headaches, 43% from heart palpitations, 27% from nausea and 15% from cold or blue fingers​


Some places make it out to be horrific, but used in moderation I am sure it is not too dangerous.. it is when people mix it with other substances, take extremely high dosages, or use it on a frequent basis (so I have read) that these problems manifest.


----------



## FuZZyBUDz (Mar 22, 2010)

great thread!


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Mar 22, 2010)

NickM0d3 said:


> mephedrone. ive been researching this stuff for a little while now but i havent found a site i feel safe ordering from. I feel like you can order seeds from all over the world and be relatively safe. I know i havent posted here much, mainly lurking. My main site i use for anything marijuana is icmag. But searching mephedrone this site came up. And i know when i search buy mephedrone hundreds of sites come up, but that doesnt mean all those sites are legit. haddaway have you received your second order yet?
> 
> And could anyone pm a reliable source for ordering this to the US. Thanks.


I think HADDAWAY might be generous enough


----------



## boupstarnm (Mar 22, 2010)

yeah I'm interested in a reliable vendor. But I'm not too sure if I can ever get PM's with my 'stranger' status.

From my experience buying RC's I've never been ripped off but it still can be an 'ify' situation sending money to a stranger on the other side of the globe.


----------



## NickM0d3 (Mar 22, 2010)

oh yeah i cant even get pm's. haha hmphf


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Mar 22, 2010)

pm-ing is a gained privilege around here


----------



## shepj (Mar 22, 2010)

ndangerspecimen101 said:


> pm-ing is a gained privilege around here


haha that literally made me laugh, I tried to +rep you.. friggen a how many ppl I gotta give rep to til I can hit up my boy?

wtf *shakes head* lol


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Mar 22, 2010)

I know I need some extra green bling to come my way


----------



## bbb1234 (Mar 23, 2010)

Ive been doing drone for quite a while now and find that most of the stuff i get has barely any effect on me. Can anyone PM me with a high quality supplier? Money or location of source isnt an issue, i just want the gooood stuff!


----------



## natures.medicine (Apr 1, 2010)

ive had a couple lines and a COUPLE joints, i feel like i wanna rave and have great time, but from the comfort of my sofa!! these two drugs mixed create a great for staying up but not being hyperactive!


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Apr 2, 2010)

...and the desire ever grows stronger as more people speak highly of it!


----------



## Haddaway (Apr 8, 2010)

The thing about mephedrone is it isn't addicting long term, like I really don't ever have a desire to do it. Yet the second I dose 250mg, and it wears off, I'm really starting to think about getting out the bag again.. But my rule is never above 500mg a night, and I have never really gone above that, and am proud.


----------



## Haddaway (Apr 8, 2010)

Also, it's much harder to get, China got their labs raided, check btmg the prices are like 54 a gram WTF! And it's illegal in the UK now.


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Apr 9, 2010)

Haddaway said:


> Also, it's much harder to get, China got their labs raided, check btmg the prices are like 54 a gram WTF! And it's illegal in the UK now.


I know 54 bucks a gram is very steep... someone could easily do up a gram in one night! Much like a cocaine beige... this product might go mainstream, why?

EUPHORIA with major addiction potential (a drugdealers dream)


----------



## shepj (Apr 9, 2010)

ndangerspecimen101 said:


> I know 54 bucks a gram is very steep... someone could easily do up a gram in one night! Much like a cocaine beige... this product might go mainstream, why?
> 
> EUPHORIA with major addiction potential (a drugdealers dream)


How about $15 a gram?  Dude, I have seen coke far more pricey than that, and people go through shitty blow in the same quantity. 

Why? Extreme euphoria, probably not as dangerous as coke, cheap, pure.


----------



## ANC (Apr 9, 2010)

As far as I know, and I stand to be corrected, coke in and of itself is not that dangerous... crack (freebased coke) is the evil shit.


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Apr 9, 2010)

Cocaine is too dangerous... many heart problems associated with it. It is estimate that you can over dose on a gram of it!


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Apr 9, 2010)

$15 a gram you say!

I say woo-ray I just might have to place an order to see what the hype is all about. Luckily, I've done cocaine before and didn't find it too mor-ish at all. 

Mephedrone seems like it would cause constant sex and jack off sessions


----------



## shepj (Apr 9, 2010)

ndangerspecimen101 said:


> $15 a gram you say!


Yeah, cheap eh? lol.

Vendors will be making hype about the Chinese labs simply to make money. Why would they raise the cost of something they already paid for? I understand when you buy in again to raise the price, but at current it is unnecessary and simply a scheme to make more money.


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Apr 9, 2010)

shepj said:


> Yeah, cheap eh? lol.
> 
> Vendors will be making hype about the Chinese labs simply to make money. Why would they raise the cost of something they already paid for? I understand when you buy in again to raise the price, but at current it is unnecessary and simply a scheme to make more money.


Excellent point SHEPJ... they see a product high in demand... and what can you do with such a product... raise its price... and what will people do: still buy it


----------



## Haddaway (Apr 9, 2010)

Just bought 5 grams. Was harder than usual to find, the site I ordered from the first time doesn't exist anymore, and the one from the second time doesn't sell it anymore. (its becoming illegal in the uk in a few days, and that is 95% of the suppliers!) Most sites don't ship to US, took be about 30 minutes to find one that does. 14 a gram,.


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Apr 9, 2010)

Haddaway said:


> Just bought 5 grams. Was harder than usual to find, the site I ordered from the first time doesn't exist anymore, and the one from the second time doesn't sell it anymore. (its becoming illegal in the uk in a few days, and that is 95% of the suppliers!) Most sites don't ship to US, took be about 30 minutes to find one that does. 14 a gram,.


So you had to get your shoes dirty so to speak to find this stuff 

Gonna shoot you a pm in a bit!


----------



## Haddaway (Apr 9, 2010)

ndangerspecimen101 said:


> So you had to get your shoes dirty so to speak to find this stuff
> 
> Gonna shoot you a pm in a bit!


Basically  I am about 95% certain this is going to be my last dabble. It's an amazing novelty, but it starts to wear off after awhile. I definitely will thoroughly enjoy this 5 grams (obviously shared with mutiple friends) And PM me away!


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Apr 9, 2010)

pm is safety tucked in your mailbox!


----------



## inthebuilding08 (Apr 13, 2010)

haddaway said:


> just bought 5 grams. Was harder than usual to find, the site i ordered from the first time doesn't exist anymore, and the one from the second time doesn't sell it anymore. (its becoming illegal in the uk in a few days, and that is 95% of the suppliers!) most sites don't ship to us, took be about 30 minutes to find one that does. 14 a gram,.


 would like to get that source from you haddaway my source wants 50 a g


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Apr 13, 2010)

50 a gram is a bit steep... but worth the price!


----------



## d.c. beard (Apr 14, 2010)

Hey guys, who's used AlertPay and what are your thoughts about it?


----------



## 85kryptonite (Apr 14, 2010)

how should i store spore syringes and rc's?? in a dark cool place or something right? do rc's lose their potency over time, and if so how long??


----------



## 85kryptonite (Apr 14, 2010)

oh and how does mephedrone compare to methylone, like which one is better? sorry about all the questions lol


----------



## d.c. beard (Apr 14, 2010)

85kryptonite said:


> oh and how does mephedrone compare to methylone, like which one is better? sorry about all the questions lol


I was also wondering about this.


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Apr 14, 2010)

I believe alertpay can only be used in certain regions... alertpay as far as I know is unaccessible in the U.S.A!


----------



## d.c. beard (Apr 14, 2010)

ndangerspecimen101 said:


> I believe alertpay can only be used in certain regions... alertpay as far as I know is unaccessible in the U.S.A!


Thanks for the response Ndangered! Really, is that the case? Anyone know for sure?


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Apr 14, 2010)

d.c. beard said:


> Thanks for the response Ndangered! Really, is that the case? Anyone know for sure?


Although, its all about trusting your vendor. It doesn't matter if you use alertpay or a money order... the product will arrive both ways if the vendor is legit. I joined alertpay later finding out that I couldn't use it because I am a U.S. resident. So to put myself out there, yes I am speaking from experience!


----------



## Haddaway (Apr 14, 2010)

ndangerspecimen101 said:


> Although, its all about trusting your vendor. It doesn't matter if you use alertpay or a money order... the product will arrive both ways if the vendor is legit. I joined alertpay later finding out that I couldn't use it because I am a U.S. resident. So to put myself out there, yes I am speaking from experience!


I use Alertpay for ALL my purchases and i live in Florida! So don't see how that could be even possible or true?


----------



## Syke1 (Apr 14, 2010)

Yea I used it too, no prob at all


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Apr 14, 2010)

Huh?

Really, damn I must of been high then


----------



## Haddaway (Apr 14, 2010)

Yeah, it happens to the best of us!!


----------



## d.c. beard (Apr 15, 2010)

Haha "because I got high, because I got high, because I got high."


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Apr 15, 2010)

d.c. beard said:


> Haha "because I got high, because I got high, because I got high."


I remember that song used to be notorious 

But then too many highschoolers listen and got the impression that that song related strictly to them


----------



## Tiffanie (May 31, 2010)

Can someone please PM me a site that actually exists? I just ordered from one and through more research realized it was a total scam.


----------



## shepj (May 31, 2010)

Tiffanie said:


> Can someone please PM me a site that actually exists?


If you can not find a legit Mephedrone suppier, give up all hopes of research chemicals. Just stop searching for them and reading about them, because mephedrone is one of the easiest to find.


----------



## Fixx (May 31, 2010)

My old supplier has seemed to gone out of business within the last couple of months. Is anyone willing to throw me a PM with a good place to look at ?


----------



## shepj (May 31, 2010)

Fixx said:


> My old supplier has seemed to gone out of business within the last couple of months. Is anyone willing to throw me a PM with a good place to look at ?


https://www.rollitup.org/hallucinatory-substances/298829-i-just-bought-mephedrone-15.html#post4228930

Applies to you as well.


----------



## inthebuilding08 (Jun 1, 2010)

true that. its gotten a lil harder since the uk ban but its still out there


----------



## shepj (Jun 1, 2010)

inthebuilding08 said:


> true that. its gotten a lil harder since the uk ban but its still out there


Wait until next month when the whole EU bans it.


----------



## phreak502 (Jun 2, 2010)

i had some like a week ago


----------



## Haddaway (Jun 2, 2010)

shepj said:


> Wait until next month when the whole EU bans it.


 FUCK, I didn't even know.. WHAT THE FUCK.. I guess it really is going to become THAT much more expensive. Thank god I know a couple US suppliers.

EDIT: Actually.. I just noticed one of my US suppliers is selling it for 10/g. If you buy 5g or more. That is a damn good price, especially in the US. I guess it's not such a big deal as I thought initially..


----------



## shepj (Jun 2, 2010)

Haddaway said:


> FUCK, I didn't even know.. WHAT THE FUCK.. I guess it really is going to become THAT much more expensive.


Personally, I see huge potential for Mephedrone to become (in a few years) the next cocaine or methamphetamine (on the street level). I think that with the upcoming ban, the prices in the EU will sky rocket (as naphyrone really doesn't hold up to 4MMC). 



Haddaway said:


> EDIT: Actually.. I just noticed one of my US suppliers is selling it for 10/g. If you buy 5g or more. That is a damn good price, especially in the US. I guess it's not such a big deal as I thought initially..


I am currently paying $6.60 a gram.


----------



## 85kryptonite (Jun 2, 2010)

isnt methylone better?


----------



## shepj (Jun 2, 2010)

85kryptonite said:


> isnt methylone better?


Is blue better than red? All opinion. I like methylone I will tell you what I think of mephedrone in a few days.


----------



## Haddaway (Jun 3, 2010)

85kryptonite said:


> isnt methylone better?


 Methylone causes too much overbearing stimulation even after most of the effects have diminished. I find it impossible to go to sleep hours after dosing, no such problem with mephedrone (even after compulsive redosing), sleep was almost no problem, and slept like a baby if I remember correctly, just have some cannabinoids on hand!!


----------



## shepj (Jun 3, 2010)

Haddaway said:


> Methylone causes too much overbearing stimulation even after most of the effects have diminished. I find it impossible to go to sleep hours after dosing


My friend nor myself experienced anything of this nature (his ROA was oral, mine was intranasal) with Methylone.


----------



## YeOldeLorax (Jun 3, 2010)

Hi all, this is my 1st but hopefully not my last post. I don't mean to be cheeky... and I know I don't know anyone here personally (only in spirit...), but could anyone with any legit meph sites please PM me a link or two?? The only luck I've had lately is from Trade sites with advertisers that send shady looking email lists and want Western Union payments..... 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## YeOldeLorax (Jun 3, 2010)

Just fiddlin' with my profile....


----------



## shepj (Jun 4, 2010)

YeOldeLorax said:


> could anyone with any legit meph sites please PM me a link or two??


No. It's easy to find, use google.



YeOldeLorax said:


> The only luck I've had lately is from Trade sites with advertisers that send shady looking email lists and want Western Union payments.....


Stop looking on trade sites. What's wrong with WU?


----------



## boabbymac (Jun 4, 2010)

YeOldeLorax said:


> Hi all, this is my 1st but hopefully not my last post. I don't mean to be cheeky... and I know I don't know anyone here personally (only in spirit...), but could anyone with any legit meph sites please PM me a link or two?? The only luck I've had lately is from Trade sites with advertisers that send shady looking email lists and want Western Union payments.....
> 
> Thanks in advance!


 dude its really not hard at all


----------



## methodskillz (Jun 5, 2010)

hey i know u all been sayin its easy to find a supplier.. but im sure its easy in the UK .. the US seems harder to find one and the ones u do find, u have no idea whther they are legit or not .. and as for trade sites .. i dont trust them for shit lmao


----------



## methodskillz (Jun 5, 2010)

oh and btw .. how fun is it? XD


----------



## shepj (Jun 5, 2010)

methodskillz said:


> hey i know u all been sayin its easy to find a supplier..


I assure you it is. If you can't find mephedrone, you will never find any RC's.



methodskillz said:


> but im sure its easy in the UK ..


With the whole European Union banning Mephedrone in July (so I hear), not to mention Mephedrone being a Class B drug in the UK, so what the hell makes you think that?

I take it you have not noticed the massive release of shit like Naphyrone, or the upcoming flood of 5-IAI and 6-ADPB?



methodskillz said:


> the US seems harder to find one and the ones u do find


No they aren't. 



methodskillz said:


> u have no idea whther they are legit or not


You have no idea what you're talking about.


----------



## Master Kush (Jun 5, 2010)

Yeah... I've done methamphetamine myself, trust me don't do it. It might be all fun at first, until you realize you're broke and walking around in the city and you have no idea where you are...


----------



## YeOldeLorax (Jun 5, 2010)

shepj said:


> No. It's easy to find, use google.


Oh I agree! You can Google it all you want, and yes, there are still thousands of links (Google is a bit slow on the uptake)... However, I assume you don't know but these are all UK sites, and you will find that they're "no longer in business", or are now selling some other total horrible, damaging, ineffective "alternative", like Naphyrone or MDAI (believe me, they are absolute and complete shyte, take my word for it)...

So, if you really do know a legit site that isn't in the UK, why wouldn't you PM it to me? I don't get it... I USED (note, not ABUSED mephedrone for over a year without ever being dependant. I would use it "As Needed", once or twice a week in very small doses.. it added greatly to my enjoyment of life and assisted me in many ways. I have a condition that makes me very demotivated and this was the only substance, ever, legal or prescribed, that broke through that and enabled me to do normal things that normal people do.... Of course, I like a smoke as do all of you, but that doesn't help me pay the bills....



shepj said:


> Stop looking on trade sites. What's wrong with WU?


What the hell is WU???

Honestly, someone must know of a legit supplier, considering that this ISN'T an illegal substance in the U.S. or many other countries... Google doesn't even bring up ONE non-UK site....

This was an RC was honestly better than any illegals, Coke, Amphetamines, MDMA, and many others.... the fact that our stupid "nanny state" in the UK" decided to ban it, against the advice of the very government body that they were meant to take advice from is evidence that we are not meant to feel good, have a good time, be free do do what we want provided we are not hurting anyone else... Perhaps our U.S friend don't know about what happened with Professor Nut etc recently... (Youtube it, you'll be very surprised). I think this is proof that we are all falling under the spell, the control of the One World Order, and in a few years, we will all be slaves, as in 1984!!

IF this is a community of like minded people, and if anyone, especially you, shepj, REALLY know how it can be obtained, then someone will PM me a source, otherwise I give up on the Human Race... otherwise then everyone really IS just in it for themselves and F**k everyone else....

Happy days everyone...


----------



## shepj (Jun 5, 2010)

YeOldeLorax said:


> I assume you don't know but these are all UK sites


I assume that you do not know that I received today, 25 grams of Mephedrone from a USA-based supplier.



YeOldeLorax said:


> So, if you really do know a legit site that isn't in the UK, why wouldn't you PM it to me?


If you're not motivated enough to find a legitimate vendor, you're not responsible enough to use the substance. 



YeOldeLorax said:


> What the hell is WU???


Western Union.



YeOldeLorax said:


> Honestly, someone must know of a legit supplier, considering that this ISN'T an illegal substance in the U.S. or many other countries...


You are not familiar with the Federal Analog Act? 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Federal_Analog_Act

That would make Mephedrone a controlled substance because Methcathinone is a controlled substance.. no?

It is illegal in the UK, and soon to be illegal in all of the EU. Do some homework before you say random bullshit dude..



YeOldeLorax said:


> IF this is a community of like minded people, and if anyone, especially you, shepj, REALLY know how it can be obtained, then someone will PM me a source


Show me you're responsible and PM me.



YeOldeLorax said:


> otherwise I give up on the Human Race...


You give up on the human race because they won't source a drug for you? Wow.. I admire your quality and standards of life.


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Jun 6, 2010)

shepj said:


> I assume that you do not know that I received today, 25 grams of Mephedrone from a USA-based supplier.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I simply admire you for your rigorous insight on fine detail 

Nothing suites us better then an instructional format on DRUG 101 from Mr Shepj himself!


----------



## methodskillz (Jun 6, 2010)

lol shep definetly seems to know his shit on the dot. Thanks for being brutally honest and i admire that, lol.


----------



## northern007 (Jun 6, 2010)

it is illegal now in the uk has been for like a month now to many people dying and shit according to the news so they rushed a bill through making it illegal in the uk soz cuz


----------



## YeOldeLorax (Jun 7, 2010)

shepj said:


> It is illegal in the UK, and soon to be illegal in all of the EU. Do some homework before you say random bullshit dude...


I live in the UK, so I know too well that it's illegal to sell it here now, and that's why I'm looking for an alternative suplier. Since I have heard that it can be obtained online in the U.S. I assumed it was still legal to be sold as "plant food". Appologies, the U.S. "analogue act" has bit me on the butt once again.



shepj said:


> Show me you're responsible and PM me....


I'm still not allowed to PM, I'm apparently a "stranger". Could you perhaps PM me??



shepj said:


> You give up on the human race because they won't source a drug for you? Wow.. I admire your quality and standards of life.


OK, I admit, that was a bit over-dramatic of me. I just thought that on a board where the use of what is an illegal plant is openly discussed, like mind people, or rather people with similar interests, would be more open to sharing information in an age where we are routinely persecuted for these interests... I take that back, my view of the human race isn't that narrow... my apologies...


----------



## shepj (Jun 7, 2010)

It is still available for sale in the US. My supplier is closed.. so I am a bit pissed off.


----------



## 85kryptonite (Jun 7, 2010)

so have you tried mephedrone yet then shep, and if so how is it?


----------



## 00ashoo (Jun 7, 2010)

northern007 said:


> it is illegal now in the uk has been for like a month now to many people dying and shit according to the news so they rushed a bill through making it illegal in the uk soz cuz


yeah kind of stupid they rushed a bill through after two teens died from apparently taking the substance... few weeks later turns out they didnt even take any


----------



## shepj (Jun 8, 2010)

85kryptonite said:


> so have you tried mephedrone yet then shep, and if so how is it?


yeah, quite a few times. It's pretty badass, kinda like a mix between coke and mdma. Short lasting if your blow it, longer lasting yet not as intense if you eat it.


----------



## 85kryptonite (Jun 8, 2010)

nice, so how does it compare to methylone then?


----------



## Devilreject1 (Jun 8, 2010)

man, this past week me and 2 friends went through 5gs. of that stuff in 2 days. i was up for 2 days straight went into work and then tripped on 2ce. mind you i did 2ce 3 days earlier also, crazy week.


----------



## shepj (Jun 8, 2010)

85kryptonite said:


> nice, so how does it compare to methylone then?


Mephedrone is more like a mix of Coke & E whereas Methylone is like a more subtle, calmer MDMA-like substance.


----------



## KGiddra (Jun 12, 2010)

SWIM just tried some meph from a USA based supplier (wasn't hard to find all) and SWIM'd have to say he's thoroughly enjoying this. The coke/mdma description is pretty accurate... SWIM says it feels like a speedy pill, but still good.


----------



## theoutlawcarpenter (Jun 13, 2010)

ndangerspecimen101 said:


> Most honestly YES!
> 
> I hear of peoples limbs going blue... which is an obvious indication of poor blood circulation... .NOT GOOD!
> 
> you may have fun for a nite... but wake up to some massive BLUE BALLS


 
That shit is bad. Don't do it!


----------



## Haddaway (Jun 13, 2010)

theoutlawcarpenter said:


> That shit is bad. Don't do it!


 Yes, if you are extremely irresponsible and have to redose constantly for a week, DO NOT EVER TOUCH THIS CHEM. 
If you can't even control yourself with coke or MDMA, DO NOT EVER TOUCH THIS DRUG. 
At least with those thing the price freaking drives you away. You can buy as much of this chemical as you want if you have a few hundred dollars.


----------



## shepj (Jun 13, 2010)

Haddaway said:


> If you can't even control yourself with coke or MDMA, DO NOT EVER TOUCH THIS DRUG.


I will go one step further.

If you can't control yourself, do not touch drugs.


----------



## AJ12Gamer (Jun 22, 2010)

BUMP this thread!


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Jun 22, 2010)

Devilreject1 said:


> man, this past week me and 2 friends went through 5gs. of that stuff in 2 days. i was up for 2 days straight went into work and then tripped on 2ce. mind you i did 2ce 3 days earlier also, crazy week.


Simply irresponsible... yet, I have done it myself. But with different compounds. 

Yet, slow your roll man... I don't want you to go walking around with blue balls


----------



## burningphoenix13 (Jul 23, 2010)

hey guys, I'm a "farmer" from Humboldt County and I'm looking to experience this meow meow first hand. can someone hit me with a message so we can discuss the best suppliers in the U.S. i appreciate it.


----------



## Hydro Hippy (Jul 23, 2010)

There's a nark if i've ever seen one


----------



## CatnipDreams (Jul 29, 2010)

It seems like all the mephedrone supplier sites have closed. At least, the ones I know of....Are people still finding sources? I almost ordered from a new one, but have found posts on another forum saying it was a scam. It's easy to find more sites, but they seem to all have bad reviews.


----------



## Haddaway (Jul 30, 2010)

I've found it quite hard to find any US based suppliers.. -almost nil. If anyone does come across one, will give SOS referral in return for the PM.


----------



## CatnipDreams (Jul 30, 2010)

I found one, but no pms privileges for me yet. I will update when I get my order.


----------



## MORD (Aug 4, 2010)

that's a lot of meow... that much would definitely give you a nosebleed... 

but really- if you're buying it to sell it- ha!


----------



## downlowfunk (Aug 4, 2010)

Actualy I was going to use it at my farm. I have a small veggie farm in the country. So that hurt alot Anyway... if anyone has any real suppliers send me. Course ill end up with another scammer. I Had no plan to sell it other than other farmers who ask.


----------



## MORD (Aug 4, 2010)

HA! Yeah man... feed that to your plants and see what happens. 

"Gee, I think I'll most something in the hallucinatory substances thread on a fucking weed site and lie about what I was using for and then, ask those people for sources." 

That's a lot of white shit, man... and that's what happens dumb people without common sense.


----------



## MORD (Aug 4, 2010)

downlowfunk said:


> I guess juggalos arent all that good at fitting in. I mean come on calling Eminem Slim anus. Damn right not like those two flaming **GG0ts.
> LMAO


lol I don't know what this means... but you're a faggot. Probably a drug dealing faggot trying to pass of meph as e. Noone at this site is going to help you. Na na na na boo boo.

*Exits thread


----------



## mattyslick (Aug 5, 2010)

i've been trying to get mephedrone as well. i dont get why the u.k. companies wont ship? we're easy money haha


----------



## shepj (Aug 5, 2010)

mattyslick said:


> i dont get why the u.k. companies wont ship?


 hm.. maybe because mephedrone is illegal in the UK?


----------



## Haddaway (Aug 5, 2010)

mattyslick said:


> i've been trying to get mephedrone as well. i dont get why the u.k. companies wont ship? we're easy money haha


 Are you serious..


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Aug 6, 2010)

Haddaway said:


> Are you serious..


_*i've been trying to get mephedrone as well. i dont get why the u.k. companies wont ship? we're easy money haha*_

This is why I stopped logging onto RIU... dumbass replies like this one!


----------



## mileee (Aug 8, 2010)

Anyone have some european suppliers? (send link on PM?


----------



## MORD (Aug 8, 2010)

mileee said:


> Anyone have some european suppliers? (send link on PM?


There really are more appropriate forums to ask for RC suppliers... this online community is made up of cannabis growers, and as a general rule, people who join wanting an RC source get flamed and ignored. Inevitably, someone is going to be mean to you and tell you to use google. We don't know you... either built up a rep at rollitup before you ask for shit like this; or just go away.


----------



## CatnipDreams (Aug 8, 2010)

Err, I kinda forgot to update in this thread, but I had great success! There are still suppliers in the US.


----------



## shepj (Aug 8, 2010)

CatnipDreams said:


> There are still suppliers in the US.


Not for long, China just banned Mephedrone.


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Aug 8, 2010)

shepj said:


> Not for long, China just banned Mephedrone.


Yes... say bye bye to China supplying smaller U.S. mephedrone vendors. Sad news for some, but it doesn't hit me in anyway... I got my high compacted lattice molly


----------



## jautheous (Aug 17, 2010)

i currently do some research with mephedrone, i have a reliable source, but it is pricey, anyone feel free to pm me legit vendors, right now im paying between 20-35 a gram


----------



## jautheous (Aug 17, 2010)

and with the recent ban in china im not sure my vendor is even legit anymore, can someone help me out?


----------



## shepj (Aug 18, 2010)

jautheous said:


> right now im paying between 20-35 a gram


You are getting fucked! Bulk sales should run $3-5/g.


----------



## farmer bill (Aug 20, 2010)

they are selling permits to certain chinese labs so they can still produce it


----------



## brandonorr06 (Aug 23, 2010)

anyone had any luck on a legit site? Im in the US and it has recently jumped in my town and im trying to get on this train haha. Can anyone PM me with a legit site to order from?


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Aug 25, 2010)

farmer bill said:


> they are selling permits to certain chinese labs so they can still produce it


Permits? I wonder what the permitted use calls for!


----------



## inthebuilding08 (Aug 26, 2010)

permit sounds good just means higher prices though


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Aug 26, 2010)

inthebuilding08 said:


> permit sounds good just means higher prices though


But what permit... just curious, as getting a permit would make it medically ok... which its not... so it sounds odd!


----------



## shepj (Aug 28, 2010)

ndangerspecimen101 said:


> as getting a permit would make it medically ok...


Not at all; that would make it an acceptable "Fine Chemical" that needs to be researched more or has use for non-human-consumption (_e.g. plant fertilizer_). You do realize how much money China makes off of Mephedrone (_and other research chemicals for that matter_)? If China is giving out "permits", they are simply implementing a tax for a lucrative business market (_everyone needs their cut, eh?_), I am sure they know that Mephedrone makes great plant fertilizer!


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Aug 28, 2010)

shepj said:


> Not at all; that would make it an acceptable "Fine Chemical" that needs to be researched more or has use for non-human-consumption (_e.g. plant fertilizer_). You do realize how much money China makes off of Mephedrone (_and other research chemicals for that matter_)? If China is giving out "permits", they are simply implementing a tax for a lucrative business market (_everyone needs their cut, eh?_), I am sure they know that Mephedrone makes great plant fertilizer!


It most certainly does, I heard it works better then actual sunrays


----------



## stephen kreshvitz (Sep 19, 2010)

Hey guys,
I am newer to this forum, but I have plenty of knowledge. I am looking for a legitimate source of Mephedrone, but most US suppliers that I've found are charging like 30-40 bucks a gram. Anyone feel like sharing a better source? Let me know if there's anything I can do to prove that I'm not like a bored DEA agent or something. 
Thanks


----------



## holysmokin (Sep 24, 2010)

Hey Another US buyer currently getting this at $8.5 / g would love to find a better bulk source if I could. If anyone could pm about it I would very much appreciate it. Also what I'm seeing has a light blue - dark blue color to it. Does this mean it's cut? What should this look like? Online sources have been a little vague. Thanks in advance.


----------



## whoseanb (Sep 25, 2010)

You can't get pm'd when your a newbie like me. Believe me, I know. 

We just have to suffer I guess lol.....

...Or we could just troll to get enough posts?


----------



## Daniel Turner (Sep 27, 2010)

Hey bro my email is [email protected]. North Carolina is trying to grow some better plants, but all the stores are out of Mephedrone. If you or anyone has reference of where I could bring some vitality back to our plants, please let me know. 

Daniel Turner


----------



## shepj (Oct 2, 2010)

You do not really believe that Mephedrone is plant fertilizer do you?


----------



## ANC (Oct 2, 2010)

Dude's this is strickly against site rules, it draws the wrong kind of attention... no asking for sources.


----------



## Bm10bm10 (Nov 16, 2010)

Hey I was just wondering where you bought the mephedrone from? I've been looking for it for the last month and since the uk made it illegal I haven't been able to find it. If you could send me a pm letting me know where to find it would b awesome.


----------



## Bm10bm10 (Nov 16, 2010)

i was wondering if anyone knew where to get mephedrone from. since the whold uk thing about making it illegal i havent been able to find it for a couple of months. please send me a pm if anyone knows anything about this.


----------



## growwwww (Nov 16, 2010)

Bm10bm10 said:


> i was wondering if anyone knew where to get mephedrone from. since the whold uk thing about making it illegal i havent been able to find it for a couple of months. please send me a pm if anyone knows anything about this.


Haha someones desperate, im from the UK man, my friends kids can mephedrone easy as pie still...
Brother, honestly... If you really want it, find some skanky teenagers on an estate near you, and im sure they will point you in the right direction. 
Mephedrone is dirty in my opinion anyway, going to any club really you are gonna find mephedrone with ease.

Dont litter this forum asking for dealers though, its not cool!
Peace


----------



## Bm10bm10 (Nov 16, 2010)

well im not from the uk im from the states and you cant find this anywhere. and im not trying to fuck this forum up, but i was just trying to find it sorry bro. well then do u know if like any of them legal party pills work or anything like that. or do you know of any party powder that works im just trying to find something to take for a rave that is fun.


----------



## smokedupnburnedout (Nov 16, 2010)

well sir you came to the wrong part of town for that! google is your only hope. you dont even have pm privileges.


Bm10bm10 said:


> well im not from the uk im from the states and you cant find this anywhere. and im not trying to fuck this forum up, but i was just trying to find it sorry bro. well then do u know if like any of them legal party pills work or anything like that. or do you know of any party powder that works im just trying to find something to take for a rave that is fun.


----------



## Bm10bm10 (Nov 16, 2010)

well how do you get pm priveledge?


----------



## Bm10bm10 (Nov 16, 2010)

well if i dont have pm priviledge can someone send me a email. or add me as a friend so we can talk about it in privite


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Nov 16, 2010)

Mephedrone use to be a click away when you typed it in on Google.... now it takes a little wit and a cup of coffee to find a legitimate vendor that carries that product... and produces it in high quality!


----------



## timeismoney1 (Nov 16, 2010)

what mephedrone like? is it like MDPV?


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Nov 16, 2010)

MDPV as in the dreaded Ivory Wave of destruction


----------



## timeismoney1 (Nov 16, 2010)

what is MDPV anyhow. thats one drug i havnt done much research on. im pretty sure alot of people said stay away from it i think. either they said stay away from mdpv or mephedrone. not sure


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Nov 16, 2010)

MDPV is wholly stimulating... it acts as a strong stimulant for short term use... especially for studying... but taking a little more than the recommended dosage can cause psychotic outbreaks due to pronounce wake periods... including a high elevated heart rate.


----------



## Swag (Nov 16, 2010)

Mephedrone constricts blood flow to appendages I heard in binges and high doses, people reporting having their arms turning blue and such, reason why I try to stray away from it, sounds to abusive at lest for me to not end up doing some harm to myself


----------



## timeismoney1 (Nov 16, 2010)

damn, so whats the length of the trip and whats the recommend doseage for it?


----------



## shepj (Nov 16, 2010)

timeismoney1 said:


> what is MDPV anyhow.


Methylenedioxypyrovalerone if I am correct. It is based off of the weight-loss supplement pyrovalerone. I would imagine this would be the one that people recommended that you stay away from.



Swag said:


> Mephedrone constricts blood flow to appendages I heard in binges and high doses, people reporting having their arms turning blue and such


Name another stimulant that in high dosages does not have this effect. 



timeismoney1 said:


> damn, so whats the length of the trip and whats the recommend dosage for it?


Mephedrone, when insufflated, has a rather short profile. I find that it is somewhat between cocaine and MDMA as far as effects go, albeit the duration is much more towards that of cocaine.

If insufflating, a good starting dosage would be between .05g and .1g, depending on your experience with stimulants.


----------



## timeismoney1 (Nov 16, 2010)

shepj said:


> Methylenedioxypyrovalerone if I am correct. It is based off of the weight-loss supplement pyrovalerone. I would imagine this would be the one that people recommended that you stay away from.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



thanks! I prob wont touch it. is it orally active?


----------



## ANC (Nov 16, 2010)

Its fucked up shit, one of the few substances that actualy gets me aggro.
There is no love in there.


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Nov 16, 2010)

If you have an attitude with cocaine, just insufflate some mephedrone then see where you temper takes you


----------



## shepj (Nov 17, 2010)

timeismoney1 said:


> is it orally active?


Yeah. More subtle and longer lasting euphoria when ingested.


----------



## tommybobbin (Nov 17, 2010)

I mixed 200mg of mephadrone oraly with 30mg 2C-I. Probably not to be recomended but it totaly changed the character of the trip. Everything seemed fuzzy and shimmering with yellow light. I had a nice glow inside aswell. I much prefered it to mephadrone alone, oraly or insuffated.


----------



## smokedupnburnedout (Nov 17, 2010)

ive found 5-htp to increase the visual aspect of 2ci. not that it needs the help. lol


----------



## subsun17 (Dec 6, 2010)

I have recently tried mephadrone for the first time and loved it but a friend supplied it to me out of the area which I am now having trouble contacting him. So I made the dumb ass decision to make a purchase without researching the supplier and got scammed on almost $200 (yes i live in the US) from slyplants. I read all 24 pages of this and have dedicated many hours into finding a reputable place to purchace from with little luck. I am new to RC's over the internet so help would be greatly appreciated.

You can email me at [email protected] if you are feeling generous 

thank you to all who help


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Dec 6, 2010)

smokedupnburnedout said:


> ive found 5-htp to increase the visual aspect of 2ci. not that it needs the help. lol


It is pretty well known that 5-htp will enhance the effects of a trip. But be careful when mixing 5-htp with other serontergic drugs... Serotonin Syndrome is a very ugly thing. 5-htp is best used after rolling or other serotonin exhaustive actions!


----------



## cody2kz28 (Dec 7, 2010)

I am the same way just read all 24 pages I went to a locall head shop here and am very sad about this experience I have had plenty of others with mdma mda lsd but im not seeing the hype either my email is [email protected] I would appreciate a friendly point in the right direction. Also I have been interested in 2ci ive heard this is a cross between lsd and speed wich I dont like much of a speedy feel what are the hallucinagenic effects like?? after intranasaly doing around 125 mg i decided to eat around 200 ish and give it a whirl that way its marketed under tranquility bath salts supposed to be the highest form available but doubt it its got a perfumey smell to it but very fluffy and no crystals so im skeptical will keep everyone posted


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Dec 8, 2010)

Local head shops selling mephedrone? Not too surprised... but I'm sure many are selling substitutes like MDPV.. a wholly strong short amphetamine. Don't fucking ever snort something to that amount without ever testing it.... literally man, value your life more! This shits not regulated by the FDA....


----------



## tafbang (Dec 8, 2010)

can you stop bringing up the FDA... nobody really gives a fuck. they are corrupt... go by science. and if you don't know. leave it alone


----------



## shepj (Dec 8, 2010)

tafbang said:


> can you stop bringing up the FDA... nobody really gives a fuck. they are corrupt... go by science. and if you don't know. leave it alone


Endangered has been around here a while, not to mention, makes an extremely valid point. Regardless of the corruption of the FDA, research chemicals are not regulated by them for a reason.. more than likely having to due with the lack of safety in regards to long term effects. 

Just because you didn't understand his post does not mean you have to be rude.


----------



## HowzerMD (Dec 8, 2010)

Lol, ya got me at "rectally".


----------



## tafbang (Dec 8, 2010)

lol yeah, after reading this thread I thought.... Has anybody tried pouring cough syrup in their ass for super epic dxm trip?

and yeahhh.. I googled it. and no answers.lol


----------



## `Dave (Dec 8, 2010)

tafbang said:


> lol yeah, after reading this thread I thought.... Has anybody tried pouring cough syrup in their ass for super epic dxm trip?
> 
> and yeahhh.. I googled it. and no answers.lol


sum1 probally has


----------



## tafbang (Dec 8, 2010)

If someone is willing to test it out, I'll pour.... no homo


----------



## `Dave (Dec 8, 2010)

hahaha fair enough


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Dec 8, 2010)

What a greedy thread.  You can still find a solid Mephedrone source.  Easier I'm sure then a JWH source. Taking into account that the source seeker is a U.S. resident.


----------



## bathsalt (Dec 10, 2010)

will tranquility bath salt show up on a drug test


----------



## shepj (Dec 10, 2010)

Depends on what is in the bathsalt. I think Tranquility may be Mephedrone, if that is the case I would imagine it could FP for amphetamine (or methcathinone if tested for)


----------



## bathsalt (Dec 10, 2010)

well the head shop said its legal and want show up on a test....but im just wonderin cause i know they got to make money to so they are gonna say its legal


----------



## shepj (Dec 10, 2010)

it may not show up on a samhsa 5, but it would probably show up on a gc/ms.


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Dec 10, 2010)

Mephedrone FP for Meth.  Lots of news about that goin' 'round.


----------



## 4CE (Jan 31, 2011)

I would appreciate any PM bout sites where I can get some mephedrone or other like substances thanks


----------



## Daath (Feb 1, 2011)

4CE said:


> I would appreciate any PM bout sites where I can get some mephedrone or other like substances thanks


Anything else you would like for free Mr. Onepost? Perhaps some lucy or mescalito?


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Feb 2, 2011)

Daath said:


> Anything else you would like for free Mr. Onepost? Perhaps some lucy or mescalito?


Senor UnoPoste?


----------



## Daath (Feb 2, 2011)

Newby McPostlesson?


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Feb 2, 2011)

John Low??


----------



## tafbang (Feb 2, 2011)

Emilio Postlessves


----------



## Daath (Feb 2, 2011)

tafbang said:


> Emilio Postlessves


LoL, repped.


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Feb 2, 2011)

Daath said:


> LoL, repped.


 Combo Breaker.  For shame.


----------



## Daath (Feb 2, 2011)

The Cryptkeeper said:


> Combo Breaker.  For shame.


My brain had a leak and couldn't process any more data.

Gimme McFreebee?


----------



## tafbang (Feb 3, 2011)

lol, weeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Feb 3, 2011)

Wow, we got some newbie flaming goin' on here


----------



## `Dave (Feb 3, 2011)

everytime I see this threads name i just think... unlucky


----------



## tafbang (Feb 4, 2011)

shepj said:


> Endangered has been around here a while, not to mention, makes an extremely valid point. Regardless of the corruption of the FDA, research chemicals are not regulated by them for a reason.. more than likely having to due with the lack of safety in regards to long term effects.
> 
> Just because you didn't understand his post does not mean you have to be rude.



can you stop bringing up the FDA... nobody really gives a fuck. they are corrupt... go by science. and if you don't know. leave it alone

you apparently didn't understand the word science and or how the FDA works


----------



## Swag (Feb 4, 2011)

tafbang said:


> go by science. and if you don't know. leave it alone[/QUOTE]
> [SIZE=-1]Websters definition of science "knowledge attained through study or practice" [/SIZE]View attachment 1423265


----------



## tafbang (Feb 5, 2011)

lol wut and fail is written all over your forehead.


----------



## Swag (Feb 5, 2011)

tafbang said:


> lol wut and fail is written all over your forehead.


If science left everything alone it didn't know about than what would be the point of science? Maybe I'm just stoned... It just doesn't seem to make sense. Isn't the point of a scientific experiment to prove a hypothetical outcome into factual information?


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Feb 5, 2011)

tafbang said:


> can you stop bringing up the FDA... nobody really gives a fuck. they are corrupt... go by science. and if you don't know. leave it alone
> 
> you apparently didn't understand the word science and or how the FDA works


Ah dude you're fighting a losing battle! Your arguments are a bit ridiculous; and frankly juvenile!


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Feb 5, 2011)

Since when wasn't juvenility ridiculous.  It rightly should be.


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Feb 6, 2011)

Lay the stone, Ditto


----------



## King Dingaling (Feb 6, 2011)

I live in sweden and have been planing on trying mephadrone but alota ppl have droped dead from the shit i dont know.... sounds kinda skechy


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Feb 6, 2011)

You personally know people who've dropped dead from it... but still curious as to trying it 

Damn, this is one killer drug to try!


----------



## shepj (Feb 6, 2011)

People have died from Mephedrone? Or was that cut with some other random RC?


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Feb 6, 2011)

shepj said:


> People have died from Mephedrone? Or was that cut with some other random RC?


 Either way, it was the persons own body's inability to cope with the changing environmental situations that killed them. It's Darwanism at it's best.


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Feb 6, 2011)

Oh yah. Finally time to rep you again Shepj.  May this be the tipping point for your reputation beyond repute.


----------



## shepj (Feb 6, 2011)

The Cryptkeeper said:


> Oh yah. Finally time to rep you again Shepj.  May this be the tipping point for your reputation beyond repute.


I think RIU has banned me from having reputation beyond repute.. my lifetime goal. . I tried to rep you back, I can't quite yet


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Feb 6, 2011)

How many rep point have you got Shepj? I have just shy of 1400.


----------



## shepj (Feb 6, 2011)

The Cryptkeeper said:


> How many rep point have you got Shepj? I have just shy of 1400.


1933. How many do I need?


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Feb 6, 2011)

shepj said:


> 1933. How many do I need?


 More than 2000 or so I hear.  I make one to two hundred points a day. Or at least I have for the past week or two.  I love building reputations.


----------



## Daath (Feb 6, 2011)

I'd give you 5 shep, but I need to spread some around more.

I just noticed mine has jumped up quite a bit. Thanks guys.


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Feb 6, 2011)

Am I on your ten recent reps?


----------



## Daath (Feb 6, 2011)

I don't see your name, but I think you repped me back after I repped you a . There's a couple on mine with only the: .


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Feb 6, 2011)

I always sign with '~Cryptkeeper'.


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Feb 6, 2011)

Rollajoint, your rep is only worth like one point. We'll need to change that wont we.


----------



## rollajoint (Feb 6, 2011)

Lol im sorry man it all counts dont it . OR NOT LMAO ?


----------



## Daath (Feb 6, 2011)

The Cryptkeeper said:


> I always sign with '~Cryptkeeper'.


Well I got a rep on a post that was in reply to you thanking me for repping you. I don't know why else someone might rep for a post with nothing but a  in it.


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Feb 6, 2011)

Daath said:


> Well I got a rep on a post that was in reply to you thanking me for repping you. I don't know why else someone might rep for a post with nothing but a  in it.


 That's weird. I have ALWAYS signed with that. I know this for a fact.


----------



## Daath (Feb 6, 2011)

Crazy............


----------



## Swag (Feb 6, 2011)

Daath said:


> Well I got a rep on a post that was in reply to you thanking me for repping you. I don't know why else someone might rep for a post with nothing but a  in it.


Cause I can


----------



## Daath (Feb 6, 2011)

Swag said:


> Cause I can


Ah ha! The mystery has been solved!


----------



## King Dingaling (Feb 7, 2011)

yeah i have a doctor friend who says hes never seen any thing like it. many ppl do it and nothing bad happens to them, others come dead with with all diferent causes to death. mephadrone was leagle here in sweden for like 8 months ago, a friend of mine went to jail 6 months ago with 5 grams and got 13 months in jail.


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Feb 24, 2011)

shepj said:


> 1933. How many do I need?


I'm hoping this one gets you over the hump.  If there is ANYBODY, on RIU, more deserving of this rep, I'm simply blind.... Here's to you buddy. I've learned much from you, I hope I've done the same for you. 

Here's to hoping.


----------



## cole prestigeimports (Feb 28, 2011)

Hi guys, were suppliers of top quality in spain and operated in the uk before the ban, we only use 2 suppliers and there from india, if you were happy with chinese rubbish,then this will put your plants in heaven,our site goes live in 3 weeks, in the meantime email me at [email protected] and i will keep you informed


----------



## NP88 (Feb 28, 2011)

Get outta here!!!!


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Feb 28, 2011)

cole prestigeimports said:


> Hi guys, were suppliers of top quality in spain and operated in the uk before the ban, we only use 2 suppliers and there from india, if you were happy with chinese rubbish,then this will put your plants in heaven,our site goes live in 3 weeks, in the meantime email me at [email protected] and i will keep you informed


Sorry. But anyone who values there freedom wouldn't order from someone advertising on a public marijuana forum. Purely childish!


----------



## shepj (Feb 28, 2011)

cole prestigeimports said:


> Hi guys, were suppliers of top quality in spain and operated in the uk before the ban, we only use 2 suppliers and there from india, if you were happy with chinese rubbish,then this will put your plants in heaven,our site goes live in 3 weeks, in the meantime email me at [email protected] and i will keep you informed


I would stack my Chinese Mephedrone against your Indian Mephedrone anyday.


----------



## DarthD3vl (Feb 28, 2011)

......................


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Feb 28, 2011)

shepj said:


> I would stack my Chinese Mephedrone against your Indian Mephedrone anyday.


Just got moded


----------



## DarthD3vl (Feb 28, 2011)

uhmmm???? who done it? im no good at guessing


----------



## shepj (Feb 28, 2011)

Me...................


----------



## Daath (Feb 28, 2011)

ndangerspecimen101 said:


> Just got moded





DarthD3vl said:


> uhmmm???? who done it? im no good at guessing


What? I'm lost...


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Feb 28, 2011)

Shepj and the other new rival are competing for so called business. Oh this will get greasy


----------



## Daath (Feb 28, 2011)

ndangerspecimen101 said:


> Shepj and the other new rival are competing for so called business. Oh this will get greasy


Okay...

I'm just going to go sit in a corner and drool.


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Feb 28, 2011)

Yeah.

My mannerisms are the same


----------



## Daath (Feb 28, 2011)

There must be sections that I don't venture into. As it seems that shepj doesn't peruse these parts much anymore.


----------



## DarthD3vl (Feb 28, 2011)

He's like the tooth fairy, he's only around when you need him, the rest of the time he's off collecting childrens teeth....

that metaphor got messy.


----------



## Daath (Feb 28, 2011)

DarthD3vl said:


> He's like the tooth fairy, he's only around when you need him, the rest of the time he's off collecting childrens teeth....
> 
> that metaphor got messy.


LoL! Yeah it did...


----------



## tafbang (Feb 28, 2011)

Why is this thread still going, tell it to stop!! do not want!


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Feb 28, 2011)

Daath said:


> There must be sections that I don't venture into. As it seems that shepj doesn't peruse these parts much anymore.


His time is spent on business endeavors. My time was much more plentiful here at certain period of times. But I'm sporadic in nature 

I'm a full time correspondent on RIU... well Shepj fills in on the important issues, that need plucking and editing


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Feb 28, 2011)

tafbang said:


> Why is this thread still going, tell it to stop!! do not want!


Didn't anyone tell you that mephedrone is morish


----------



## tafbang (Feb 28, 2011)

I'm 12


----------



## Daath (Feb 28, 2011)

ndangerspecimen101 said:


> His time is spent on business endeavors. My time was much more plentiful here at certain period of times. But I'm sporadic in nature
> 
> I'm a full time correspondent on RIU... well Shepj fills in on the important issues, that need plucking and editing


Hmm, business endeavors...  Okay. Cool. I have at times thought of some business schemes. But... Yeah...


----------



## Daath (Feb 28, 2011)

tafbang said:


> I'm 12


Really....?






...............









That's against the rules...































..............


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Feb 28, 2011)

tafbang said:


> I'm 12


You're crafty!

Please tell us more of your adolescent wrong doings


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Mar 18, 2011)

james williams said:


> http://midwestrcs.webs.com/ has proven really reliable for me, i'm really satisfied with their prices and service after each order


 Scam. .........


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Mar 18, 2011)

james williams said:


> http://midwestrcs.webs.com/ has proven really reliable for me, i'm really satisfied with their prices and service after each order


Anything .web is a fat lie. James you make me cry. Given these kiddies unreliable and bunk information. But while your at it, take that link out its against the rules. Or not kosher in the research chemical socieity


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Mar 18, 2011)

Report the message if you don't think it should be there.


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Mar 18, 2011)

Nah. It'll soon fly out the window without me noticing it. Maybe you should Mr. Mod Boy


----------



## Haddaway (Mar 19, 2011)

ndangerspecimen101 said:


> Anything .web is a fat lie. James you make me cry. Given these kiddies unreliable and bunk information. But while your at it, take that link out its against the rules. Or not kosher in the research chemical socieity


 I've seen one or two legit .web sites, obviously this one isn't one of them.

Also, I remember I made this thread.. I've probably done 5g total since I've made this thread, and definitely haven't tried any in at LEAST 4-5 months if not more.. Probably one of my favorite things I've done. 

THEY FUCKING ILLEGALIZED MEPHEDRONE IN FLORIDA FOR 3 MONTHS.. It's been 1 month since that emergency schedule.. I am praying in 2 months they don't permanently illegalize it. 
I think I may be able to get someone to send me some here, but it's a lot harder than usual because of the circumstances.. I know someone I coul dget from right now that sends out in Canada, but he sells it 30/g, fuck that! I can get 10g for 16-18/g. But I haven't tried, because they say they won't send to Florida, which is why I'm trying to figure out something..

I really want to try some really soon, and a few of my friends have never tried it, and wanted to introduce them. "YOU FUCKING THINK COKE IS ADDICTIVE!!"


----------



## grapesnowcone (Mar 21, 2011)

Whats a good dose of mephedrone?


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Mar 22, 2011)

grapesnowcone said:


> Whats a good dose of mephedrone?


 5 grams. ....


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Mar 22, 2011)

The Cryptkeeper said:


> 5 grams. ....


If you want your heart to jump out of your thorax and hold it for the first time, still beating... then go ahead.

But to answer the question without comedic raptures. 150-200mg would be good enough to get a good feel. In addition, it depends on the route of administration. I say oral everytime


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Mar 22, 2011)

ndangerspecimen101 said:


> If you want your heart to jump out of your thorax and hold it for the first time, still beating... then go ahead.
> 
> But to answer the question without comedic raptures. 150-200mg would be good enough to get a good feel. In addition, it depends on the route of administration. I say oral everytime


 You sir never PM'd me. Mighty disrespectful of ya.


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Mar 22, 2011)

When did this occur? It might of been during my week long hiatus with Lucy and Molly. Sorry if I fail short to place that note in your mailbox. Send me a simple reminder and I'll surely reply to


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Mar 22, 2011)

ndangerspecimen101 said:


> When did this occur? It might of been during my week long hiatus with Lucy and Molly. Sorry if I fail short to place that note in your mailbox. Send me a simple reminder and I'll surely reply to


 About 24 hours ago.


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Mar 22, 2011)

Oh. That. Stupid site. For some reason can't access! Will address the problem tomorrow. Yawns are picking up and I smell the taste of toothpaste down the hall... so I must retreat to sleep.


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Mar 22, 2011)

ndangerspecimen101 said:


> Oh. That. Stupid site. For some reason can't access! Will address the problem tomorrow. Yawns are picking up and I smell the taste of toothpaste down the hall... so I must retreat to sleep.


 LMAO. You smell the taste. You sir have officially drugged yourself silly.


----------



## Full Circle (Jul 8, 2011)

Oh wow .... I just read this entire thread ... Some of it is very entertaining indeed !

But here is my thought : I am just waiting to check back here and read where someone actually bangs this shit in their vein LOL ... If it is all THAT addictive, it is just a matter of time !


----------



## mescalinebandit420 (Jul 8, 2011)

uhhhhh....nope.


----------



## Full Circle (Jul 8, 2011)

mescalinebandit420 said:


> uhhhhh....nope.


Bet they will Bandit ! Intense uppers seem to have that effect on the ones with low self control


----------



## Haddaway (Jul 8, 2011)

Full Circle said:


> Oh wow .... I just read this entire thread ... Some of it is very entertaining indeed !
> 
> But here is my thought : I am just waiting to check back here and read where someone actually bangs this shit in their vein LOL ... If it is all THAT addictive, it is just a matter of time !


 Dude people inject this shit ALL the time, it's how real meph heads do it


----------



## Full Circle (Jul 8, 2011)

Haddaway said:


> Dude people inject this shit ALL the time, it's how real meph heads do it


LOL .... Leave it to Haddy to set it straight ! Good to see you bud ... Oh, and check your email. Cheerios !


----------



## Full Circle (Jul 8, 2011)

Ya know ... as a person who used to bang certain drugs, I can tell you that is the shortest lived duration of any way you can take a given drug. Now, you have already said that Meph is VERY short lived, so I can only imagine abyone banging Meph prolly has an EXTREMELY short fun time ! LOL


----------



## ANC (Jul 8, 2011)

grapesnowcone said:


> Whats a good dose of mephedrone?


0g exactly


----------



## mescalinebandit420 (Jul 8, 2011)

hahahaha. hilarious ANC.


----------



## Unnk (Jul 8, 2011)

make that -2g if you can lol


----------



## Full Circle (Jul 8, 2011)

OMG !!!!! Talk about a nightmare !!! I just read where people who are slamming this stuff only get about 5 minutes of high ! Then they race to slam another bump for another 5 minutes of high , and they do this all night long ! Man, you talk about straight fucking misery !

I also read where this drug is VERY caustic, which is why it burs SOOOOOOOO badly up the snoot .... Then I read even though it is known to be caustic, people are plugging it up their ass with the sensitive lining that is up there ! 

Yeah, that sounds smart ! LOL


----------



## HankDank (Jul 9, 2011)

After reading this thread, i thank the good lord i got off all that bullshit, snorting chemicals up your nose and banging shit in your veins just for a "buzz" is just fucking stupid, period, theres no justification for it. Yeah you get a high now, but is it worth fucking your shit up for good down the road?


----------



## Haddaway (Jul 9, 2011)

HankDank said:


> After reading this thread, i thank the good lord i got off all that bullshit, snorting chemicals up your nose and banging shit in your veins just for a "buzz" is just fucking stupid, period, theres no justification for it. Yeah you get a high now, but is it worth fucking your shit up for good down the road?


Do you know what mephedrone is? Orally is the best way with meph anyway, so the duration is longer.


----------



## HankDank (Jul 9, 2011)

Haddaway said:


> Do you know what mephedrone is? Orally is the best way with meph anyway, so the duration is longer.


Yeah i know what it is its a synthetic designer drug

heres some documented side effects...sounds like an awesome time
Side effects
The ECMDDA reported that mephedrone can cause various unintended side effects including: poor concentration, teeth grinding, problems focusing visually, poor short-term memory, hallucinations, delusions, erratic behaviour[1]:13 and dilated pupils.[77] They noted that the most severe effects appear anecdotally to be linked with high doses or prolonged usage and that the effects may be due to users taking other intoxicants at the same time. Other effects that users in internet forums have noted include changes in body temperature, increased heart rate, breathing difficulties, loss of appetite, increased sweating, discolouration of extremeties, anxiety, paranoia and depression.[1]:13 When snorted it can also cause nose bleeds, and nose burns.[1]:13[78] A survey conducted by the National Addiction Centre, UK found that 67% of mephedrone users experienced sweating, 51% suffered from headaches, 43% from heart palpitations, 27% from nausea and 15% from cold or blue fingers,[79] indicative of vasoconstriction occurring.[36] Doctors at Guy's Hospital, London reported that of 15 patients they treated after taking mephedrone in 2009, 53% were agitated, 40% had increased heart rates, 20% had systolic hypertension and 20% had seizures; three required treatment with benzodiazepines, predominantly to control their agitation.


----------



## Full Circle (Jul 9, 2011)

HankDank said:


> Yeah i know what it is its a synthetic designer drug
> 
> heres some documented side effects...sounds like an awesome time
> Side effects
> The ECMDDA reported that mephedrone can cause various unintended side effects including: poor concentration, teeth grinding, problems focusing visually, poor short-term memory, hallucinations, delusions, erratic behaviour[1]:13 and dilated pupils.[77] They noted that the most severe effects appear anecdotally to be linked with high doses or prolonged usage and that the effects may be due to users taking other intoxicants at the same time. Other effects that users in internet forums have noted include changes in body temperature, increased heart rate, breathing difficulties, loss of appetite, increased sweating, discolouration of extremeties, anxiety, paranoia and depression.[1]:13 When snorted it can also cause nose bleeds, and nose burns.[1]:13[78] A survey conducted by the National Addiction Centre, UK found that 67% of mephedrone users experienced sweating, 51% suffered from headaches, 43% from heart palpitations, 27% from nausea and 15% from cold or blue fingers,[79] indicative of vasoconstriction occurring.[36] Doctors at Guy's Hospital, London reported that of 15 patients they treated after taking mephedrone in 2009, 53% were agitated, 40% had increased heart rates, 20% had systolic hypertension and 20% had seizures; three required treatment with benzodiazepines, predominantly to control their agitation.


*Oooh damn ! Sign me the fuck up !!! I appreciate you being kind enough to post this up, where I can now know without a doubt that this is a drug I MUST try at once ! Cheers
*


----------



## beamer550 (Sep 6, 2012)

does anyone know of any mephedrone sites that are still supplying online please help ,e ive been scammed 3 times already


----------



## prospect.joe (Sep 7, 2012)

Good ole bath salts.. u got the munchies for human huh?


----------



## VLRD.Kush (Sep 7, 2012)

Yes it is SIMILAR to MDMA, but its NOT MDMA. The whole time while "rolling" on it, you just have this uneasiness in the back of your mind, like you constantly are telling your subconscious that you know its not MDMA.


----------



## prospect.joe (Sep 7, 2012)

VLRD.Kush said:


> Yes it is SIMILAR to MDMA, but its NOT MDMA. The whole time while "rolling" on it, you just have this uneasiness in the back of your mind, like you constantly are telling your subconscious that you know its not MDMA.


 that doesn't sound fun


----------



## Skuxx (Sep 7, 2012)

it's just speed to me. no euphoria. just heart racing, speed. and if you do it too much, you'll become SUPER paranoid. just as bad as meth paranoia. last time I did it (over a year), I was walking around my crib with a pistol, trying to catch the burglars that weren't really there. seriously it had be tweaking worse than I ever have.


----------



## VLRD.Kush (Sep 7, 2012)

dude.... I almost shot the fucking paper boy one morning after a binged out night. I was still up at like 5 or whenever they drop off the papers and I thought it was someone trying to break in. So I grabbed my gun and walked to the front door, opened it then realized who it was. Felt so shitty. That's when I knew something was fishy about this "mdma". It was definitely a bath salt or sorts


----------



## Kervork (Dec 8, 2014)

For gods sake, download tor, buy some bitcoins, go to **(why can't I say it here starts with an A, we all know about it)** and buy some real drugs. Why fuck around with second rate crap that has been known to kill people when you can have safe illegal drugs delivered to your doorstep. Real, pure MDMA crystals, 100ug hits of LSD, grams of 2C-B. You go through all same damn hassle when you buy second rate wanna be bath salt shit as you would getting real drugs without the side effect of sudden death. Meph has killed people, it's probably schedule 1 wherever you are so you might as well just get MDMA.


----------



## rory420420 (Dec 9, 2014)

YEA! All you guys 2 years ago...


----------



## Technicrat (Feb 21, 2015)

All I know is I just spent the better part of an hour reading this thread and it motivated me to create an account, as well as try and find some of this stuff. Good thread, laughed my ass off.


----------



## Skuxx (Feb 21, 2015)

Technicrat said:


> All I know is I just spent the better part of an hour reading this thread and it motivated me to create an account, as well as try and find some of this stuff. Good thread, laughed my ass off.


find better stuff..... lol, I still haven't touched it since the retarded incident in my post above.


----------



## Brandog (Apr 6, 2016)

Haddaway said:


> Hell, if it comes through and is of good quality I'll inform you of the site. It seemed too good to be true to me too..


Hi Haddaway I'm new to this site and was wondering if you could pm me site as I recently placed a order with meow the best bubble around also known as buy methedrone online and found they are a scam. Could anyone else pm me any other legit places that actually send the goods cheers


----------



## DutchKillsRambo (Apr 8, 2016)

Brandog said:


> Hi Haddaway I'm new to this site and was wondering if you could pm me site as I recently placed a order with meow the best bubble around also known as buy methedrone online and found they are a scam. Could anyone else pm me any other legit places that actually send the goods cheers


You're probably fucked buddy. I'm sure it's still out there, but it's illegal the same as better things like cocaine and MDMA now so its not gonna be easy nor cheap to find.

I personally loved the shit back in the day. 6 bucks a gram for beautiful rice size crystals that a little rail would get you zipped up for 45 mins or so. It's not an MDMA analog at all IMO, much closer to straight stimulant effects to me. But with less need to compulsively redose.

And on that point, I remember being up for something like 5 days straight right around the time Halo: Reach came out. I remember that because towards the end I was hallucinating a lot of the scenery of the game lol. Fun times. On day 3 I think it was I ended up getting promoted to floor lead at my old job. Somehow I got every piece of equipment on 5 different cell culture production lines working in tip-top shape because my brain was running at 1000% percent lol.

Ahh to be young


----------



## bushwickbill (Apr 13, 2016)

beamer550 said:


> does anyone know of any mephedrone sites that are still supplying online please help ,e ive been scammed 3 times already


Use tor, Ive recently received it by ordering on the dreammarket.


----------



## Crippled7 (Mar 9, 2019)

shepj said:


> Throw me a PM.. I am not about to start talking sources openly.


Still got any good spots? US is my location, but been on the look out.


----------

